# what to put in my sump?



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hi guys,

I tried to search in the threads with no luck. I've had the refugium for 6 months with nothing but live rock. Im ready to take on, have some LED's there but not much intensity, but I can change add more light.... i heard about Cheato and also mangroves. what to do, what are the benefits. The size of the refugium is about 12 inches wide but I never have the sump full so it would never be higher than 8 inches at the fuge.... is there a thread we have with different options opinions? Got fish, corals and invertebrates in the tank....i always think, what is the purpose of the sump other than having the u/v sterilizer and the skimmer for the water to go through... I have to find the natural filtration that goes in between the two...
Opinions appreciated 
Lety


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A sump offers a place for you to stash your heater, skimmer, probes, ATO, dosing tubes, and also gives you extra water volume. A added bonus to a sump/fuge is a place for pods to reproduce without any predators. 

As for mangroves, they are good at nutrient export but will also take out wanted minerals like magnesium and calcium so you will need to dose if you have alot of them. Cheato really is a good thing to have in a system since it's nutrient export is much more superior than mangroves and won't strip your tank of needed minerals. Cheato also gives a great place for snails and pods to get it on!!

I use to have sand in my fuge but with this new tank I've gone bare bottom with a rock pile and I find it's easier to clean!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> A sump offers a place for you to stash your heater, skimmer, probes, ATO, dosing tubes, and also gives you extra water volume. A added bonus to a sump/fuge is a place for pods to reproduce without any predators.
> 
> As for mangroves, they are good at nutrient export but will also take out wanted minerals like magnesium and calcium so you will need to dose if you have alot of them. Cheato really is a good thing to have in a system since it's nutrient export is much more superior than mangroves and won't strip your tank of needed minerals. Cheato also gives a great place for snails and pods to get it on!!
> 
> I use to have sand in my fuge but with this new tank I've gone bare bottom with a rock pile and I find it's easier to clean!!


So that's it? Yes of course i have all that, I should have named the post, what should I put in my fuge. I have the heater, UV sterilizer and skimmer in the sump but the fuge, is well, depressing.... i only have live rock in it.... you know how some people has different stuff in it.... like frags..... even fish.... is that safe.... what about bio balls. should the bio balls be sorrounding the skimmer cabinet or they go in the fuge?

i need some fun in my sump! LOL!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheato is most people will recommend. In my sump, I have cheato and some frags.

Oh, no bio balls.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks,

what is the issue of the bio balls, lots of people have them... are they dirty?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Over time they usually end up accumulating a lot of dirt and then end up producing a quite a bit of nitrate. People often refer to them as "nitrate factories".


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

good skimmer and phosbane reactor will replace tonnes of chaeto and mangroves
it is good to have rock, but you will not be able to mechanically filtrate return, you will have nitrates storage under these rocks. I placed rocks on the stand from egg crate and was able to vacuum under

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> good skimmer and phosbane reactor will replace tonnes of chaeto and mangroves
> it is good to have rock, but you will not be able to mechanically filtrate return, you will have nitrates storage under these rocks. I placed rocks on the stand from egg crate and was able to vacuum under


Thank you all. SIG I like you idea. I am not ready for the reactor though. But you're right. Is hard yo siphon all in there... even around the skimmer is hard to clean... crate is a really good idea...


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

depends on if the sump is large enough to house fishies!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

hey holly crap u are alive how goes man .....


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*hey*

yes man, it has been long time but it is really nice to be back.

I have to apologize to you TOM but I am really happy to announce the 55 has been setup with a 30gal sump and given to my good friend as a birthday gift. He has finally gotten his feet wet, and has a few Halloween Hermit Crabs, and damsel fish to start out. I am ashamed that I have not taken many photo's and threaded it. Sometimes I think to myself, who gives a #$^@ really, but then awesome people come around and remind me exactly what it is all about and yea. Sorry for the rant! Will get pics up of his system soon enough!

I always lurk, but for the past few months I have been uber busy pretending to work and pretending to save money for things like debts, dream fish tank etc...

=)

Letigrama, take a look

"http://www.petsolutions.com/images/Products/12516136.jpg"

and

"http://www.saltwateraquarium.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/r/e/refu.jpg"

for inspiration!

oh yea, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

SEAHORSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------

